# What kind of Music do you like to listen to while Puffing away ?



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been listening to Christmas Songs on the radio .
My Favorites are the Oldies , Dean Martin , Sinatra , Andy Williams , Burl Ives and Perry Como .

Bill


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

i watch House on my porch.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

If I'm in the garage, I usually take my notebook and browse the forums and listen to talk radio. Usually Mark Levin is on.

If I'm on the back portch, it's usually Deep Tracks on Sirius.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, if I'm at the cabin, it's the camp fire crackling and the sounds of nature.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Usually Pink Floyd; it's good chill out music.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I like Dean and Perry this time of year otherwise its Dean and some Louie Prima IF i listen to music, which i usually dont.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Usually I'm watching TV. Otherwise it's Wes Montgomery, Johnny Smith, Charlie Parker, Gillespie, etc. Something to match my mood while I unwind.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

If I'm not reading a book or just listening to the sounds around me, I am usually listening to talk radio, classical music, or Christmas music this time of year.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> Usually Pink Floyd; it's good chill out music.


Ditto..

WooHoo..
Right on BROTHER !!

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1911-Neil said:


> .....Mark Levin.....


+1

Also Big Band, Jazz, Rockabily, Country, Rock, Oldies, etc.

Besides music I also watch movies, watch tv on my laptop, surf puff, or read books/magazines.

Now that I think about it, there isn't a whole lot I haven't done while smoking. :mrgreen:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

unfortunately i don't have much to listen to that's around me, would prefer another pipe smoker to converse with, or a movie.

:gossip: other topics related to this: 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/116525-pipe-smoking-music.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/245988-what-do-you-like-listen.html


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I can agree with the Pink Floyd. Most days it's just me and the missus watching tv, since the shows are in Tagalog I can't understand anyway so I light up a pipe and get to thinking. Otherwise, some classical music, jazz, Jimmy Bufett (if im in a tropical mood and since I live in the Philippines... well you get the idea).


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

All kinds of music, from Dark Ambient to Free Jazz to blues to - yep, Pink Floyd - to avant garde rock. If there's anything I spend more of my discretionary income on than pipes and tobacco, it's recorded music.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Listen to this ::

Playing For Change | Peace Through Music

you should all listen to this. Make sure you checkout all their episodes. My wife and i went to their live concert in NYC two months ago, awesome stuff.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I am mostly a rocker. Pearl Jam, Black Crows, StainD, ACDC, Eagles (Just seen them in Houston in November,, they rule) and of course old southern rock, and I like OLD Country as well.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Im going to be the black sheep and say Trance (form of techno). 
Usually DJ Tiësto, Armin Van Buuren, or Brian Eno (he does alot of non-vocal movie music).


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Grateful Dead, Pink Floyd, blues or jazz. Occasionally opera.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Im going to be the black sheep and say Trance (form of techno).
> Usually DJ Tiësto, Armin Van Buuren, or Brian Eno (he does alot of non-vocal movie music).


I sometimes listen to happy hardcore and regular hardcore when I'm puffing...but usually gothic cabaret/ambient stuff.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess I listen to the same stuff I always listen to, which would include jazz (mostly hard bop, but more recent stuff like Ken Vandermark as well), punk/postpunk/new wave rock, sixties rock, classical (mostly baroque, NO vocals, PLEASE!), country no later than the sixties and the odd later rock or country song that catches my ear, plus some of the silliest pop music recorded (think Daft Punk, New Young Pony Club, etc.) that really gets my foot tapping. I can't say I listen to everything (rap lost me in the late eighties, opera leaves me cold and reaching for a gun, and mainstream rock from the seventies and eighties makes me gag), but I can't say I'm stuck in a single rut either.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Im going to be the black sheep and say Trance (form of techno).
> Usually DJ Tiësto, Armin Van Buuren, or Brian Eno (he does alot of non-vocal movie music).


I like Eno's ambient stuff, but if you really want to make me smile, throw on Here Come the Warm Jets...


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

So glad ambient stuff is being mentioned. I listen to a lot of ambient/drone/synth music. Great for chilling and writing. Also glad someone mentioned free jazz...been jamming a ton of otomo yoshihide lately.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Grateful Dead, Pink Floyd, blues or jazz. Occasionally opera.


high-five! we got the same musical tastes... mostly; i'll take classical instead of opera though. i like all the 60's stuff... beatles, rolling stones, doors, jefferson airplane, etc. i mostly listen to electronica these days though; dubstep, jungle, psy/goa.

i hope you've seen the dead movie?

as to what i listen to while puffing: nothing, i've never thought of bringing a cd/mp3 player outside while smoking lol... i mostly read.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> So glad ambient stuff is being mentioned. I listen to a lot of ambient/drone/synth music. Great for chilling and writing. Also glad someone mentioned free jazz...been jamming a ton of otomo yoshihide lately.


Yoshihide's music extends well beyond free jazz. Have you heard any of his modern electronic composition? There just seems to be no limit to this guy's imagination. I just played his "Anode" disc last night - it's on John Zorn's Tzadik label. Crazy stuff.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Im going to be the black sheep and say Trance (form of techno).
> Usually DJ Tiësto, Armin Van Buuren, or Brian Eno (he does alot of non-vocal movie music).


I like some ambient stuff and trance as well. I listen to a lot of Sasha, Digweed, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Boards of Canada, Aphex Twin, and The Chemical Brothers.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I've listened to his Filament stuff, if that's partly what you're referring to. Loved it. I'll have to check out Anode. John Zorn can do no wrong in whatever he does.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

I suppose it all depends on the mood and context, I could be listening to metal and smoking Squadron Leader and drinking beer in the party.

But since I normally smoke in the evening before bed and relaxation is the main desired outcome, I've been listening to classical guitar instrumental music. Vary relaxing and aids contemplation as well.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I generally don't listen to music while enjoying a pipe. At work it is talk radio, but if I were to listen to the music I like best, I might not reap all the benefits of the bowl.....:mischief:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't know what "ambient stuff" is?


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what "ambient stuff" is?


 No, you're not :gossip:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> I've listened to his Filament stuff, if that's partly what you're referring to. Loved it. I'll have to check out Anode. John Zorn can do no wrong in whatever he does.


Let's just say that the man is NOT underrecorded. 

And speaking of that, there's Zorn. I own about 150 CD's/LP's of his stuff and I'm nowhere near complete. Even my 14 year old sons dig Zorn, or at least his Naked City and Painkiller bands (and Spy Vs Spy). It's part of the musical learning curve:

"You see, kids, I know you love Napalm Death, and Napalm Death's drummer, Mick Harris, is in this cool power trio with John Zorn called Painkiller. And he also has a dark ambient project named Lull, and you see how all this fits together?"


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lately I have been listening to Michael Whalen and Jeff and Mychael Danna. The Danna brothers did the theme from The Boondock Saints (The Blood of Cu Chulainn).


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I leave Pandora cranking all day, so I listen to various rock stations mostly (while I'm on Puff.Com if that's what you mean).

While I smoke, my B&M always has (the same damn) latin music CD on, which was nice the first 6,000 times but is kinda annoying now. I like soft jazz or something relaxing while I smoke.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Lately I have been listening to Michael Whalen and Jeff and Mychael Danna. The Danna brothers did the theme from The Boondock Saints (The Blood of Cu Cuchulain).


Good old Celtic music always gets me in the mood for beer and smokes...

The thing I love most about that song is that it is *so* epic, yet gentle...great effing movie too!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

And a bunch of other old school blues players, lately.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Zorn is amazing. I also enjoy Yoshihide, Eno, and most of the trance mentioned. But when I'm smoking (now that I can smoke in my office) I generally stuck to classical. Satie, Debussy, some later stuff like Reich, Feldman, and some classics like Bach.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Playing video games, reading, listening to Metal and various other genres, and watching TV of course.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Mostly alt-country stuff (Uncle Tupelo, Drive-By Truckers, Son Volt) but it really depends on my mood. Could be anything from Corrosion of Conformity to Zappa to Neil Young.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what "ambient stuff" is?


Some people refer to it a "airport music" or "chill music".
Usually computer generated, kinda relaxing to me. Imagine techno, just slowed down a good bit and not as anoying.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> Zorn is amazing. I also enjoy Yoshihide, Eno, and most of the trance mentioned. But when I'm smoking (now that I can smoke in my office) I generally stuck to classical. Satie, Debussy, some later stuff like Reich, Feldman, and some classics like Bach.


It doesn't get much more ambient than Feldman's Piano and String Quartet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

eNthusiast said:


> i hope you've seen the dead movie?


Of course! Also worth checking out festival express.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> It doesn't get much more ambient than Feldman's Piano and String Quartet.


I took this recommendation and enjoyed Feldman's Violin and String Quartet last night with a bowl of Macbaren London Burley.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For me it's mostly celtic music, new age, or Sinatra, mixed in with a bit of country rock and a smattering of mellow, acoustic pop/rock (James Taylor, Jim Croce, et. al.)



commonsenseman said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what "ambient stuff" is?


"Ambient music is a musical genre that focuses largely on the timbral characteristics of sounds, often organized or performed to evoke an atmospheric, visual, or unobtrusive quality."

Much more here:

Ambient music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can listen to some ambient music here: http://www.sky.fm/ambient/


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Both country and western

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok i will say it, yes i listen to rap music while doing just about everything, Wu-Tang, Young jeezy, Afroman, Red and meth, and of corse Biggie.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

An amazing progressive rock band: Porcupine Tree

If you like King Crimson or Pink Floyd you should listen to these guys. Tremendous Musicians.


----------



## IamIndy (Dec 16, 2009)

I perfer the timeless music of Bob Marley myself.


----------



## uncle dave (Nov 11, 2008)

I`m in the minority here and the mix is even as odd....Everything from AC/DC, Sabbath, Bad Co, Black Crowes, PJ, Blind Melon, Alice in Chains, SRV, to Tool and one of the newer bands that are great, Black Stone Cherry.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> Zorn is amazing. I also enjoy Yoshihide, Eno, and most of the trance mentioned. But when I'm smoking (now that I can smoke in my office) I generally stuck to classical. Satie, Debussy, some later stuff like Reich, Feldman, and some classics like Bach.


Reich is my absolute favorite composer. The third movement of different trains continually blows my mind


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> I took this recommendation and enjoyed Feldman's Violin and String Quartet last night with a bowl of Macbaren London Burley.


I chilled to Nurse With Wound's "Salt Marie Celeste". Disturbing but somehow oddly comforting, especially when accompanied by a bowl of Robert McConnell's Folded Flake.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

love the classics, marches, sinatra, dino, watching House is always good too!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I chilled to Nurse With Wound's "Salt Marie Celeste". Disturbing but somehow oddly comforting, especially when accompanied by a bowl of Robert McConnell's Folded Flake.


I've smoked to NWW's collab with SunnO))) before. Good times.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Man, I feel like I am in the minority here when it comes to listening to Metal compared to the sheer amount of people that listen classical style music. LOL

I can listen to classical, but I don't necessarily like it.:behindsofa:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I certainly love metal too, but I don't think of it as smoking music most of the time. Working music, or driving music. Though I've never been able to get into the droney Sunn O))) side of things. I stick to black, death, trash, folk, melodic and of course the classics


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

last few times puffing Dying fetus,Suffocation, zz top,John lee hooker, Collective soul,Pearl Jam, Johnny Cash, Men at work


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

The music that I listen to tends to be hard rock & Metal. I don't usually light up a pipe with the idea of listening to music. It just happens when it happens.
I play guitar and have for many years, so I guess you could say i like to listen to me!!:dude:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Royale Duke said:


> Man, I feel like I am in the minority here when it comes to listening to Metal compared to the sheer amount of people that listen classical style music. LOL
> 
> I can listen to classical, but I don't necessarily like it.:behindsofa:


There's nothing like listening to Slipknot while puffing away on some 1792......if that doesn't get you "fired up" I dunno what will.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Slipknot is good, but Megadeth is a personal favorite.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like to me there's a lot more metal listening going on than classical here. Me, I never warmed up to metal. Sounds like seventies arena rock played by tweakers to me...


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

The sounds of the evening, and my hound dog snoring next to me.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Royale Duke said:


> Man, I feel like I am in the minority here when it comes to listening to Metal compared to the sheer amount of people that listen classical style music. LOL
> 
> I can listen to classical, but I don't necessarily like it.:behindsofa:


I love metal. Been jamming a ton of black stuff lately...mainly Emperor.


----------

